# Medien-Plugins unter GNOME aktivieren



## cesupa (19. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlicher Linux newbie und hab auch schon einige Probleme mit Linux. Ich benutze den GNOME Desktop und möchte nun endlich mal meine Musik Dateien unter Linux anhören können Einziges Problem nur: sie lassen sich nicht abspielen. MAD und lame und all diese Codecs hab ich schon installiert, der Beep-Musicplayer sagt mir jedesmal ich müsste überprüfen, ob die Datei lesbar ist und ob auch die nötigen Medien-Plugins istalliert sind. Wo kann ich die Medien-Plugins aktivieren? 
Achso, noch was, ich hab da so ein schönes Rädchen in meiner Maus drin, kann ich das unter GNOME auch benutzen?

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. November 2006)

1. Ich nehme an du benutzt ubuntu....Linux ist im Grunde nur der Kernel. Die Software herum beschreibt die Distribution (hier: Ubuntu)

2. Ich kenn mich zwar mit dem Beep Player nicht aus, aber vielleicht braucht er die gstreamer Sachen, bzw. manchmal auch gst genannt.

3. Natürlich kannst du das Mausrad benutzen (und auch andere Tasten wenn du mehr hättest). Nur muss dafür deine xorg/XFree86 config angepasst werden. Aber frag mich nicht, wo man das in der Ubuntu Konfigurationen das eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## zeromancer (23. November 2006)

Falls es wirklich Ubuntu ist (was Du uns nicht verraten hast), dann nimm dies hier:

http://www.getautomatix.com


----------

